# radio reception, windscreen mount?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm fed up with the radio reception in the van. A common complaint I see on the forum. Has anyone used any of the windscreen mounted aerials such as this .

If so did they work and would you recommend them?

Dick


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

One of the same came with my mh, reception is not brilliant, it works if there is a strong signal.
Maybe there is a fault on mine. Any one else got the same.
Tim


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Dick

I had the same problem ..partly solved with one of these :










Maybe not as good as the expensive one you are looking at which I have been told are quite good but it works a little better than the original which supposedly is hidden inside the upright of the van behind the passenger door.

Best thing about the one I have is the price £2.98 incl free delivery :lol:

Link <<

Mike

P.S. FWIW windscreen aerials do not have a "ground plane" so will never work as well as one fitted to the metal body of the van.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Some reviews on the DAB aerial here http://www.avforums.com/forums/dab-...793-dab-aerial-type-blau-woodstock-dab54.html.

If it works with DAB I would have thought it would be even better with AM/FM.

Mike


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I fitted the Blaupunkt one to our MH and it is a massive improvement over the original fit one. It's always difficult to compare aerials but I used to get about 3 stations at the storage site. With new one fitted I get about 15 stations.
The only slight problem that I can foresee is that if you need a replacement windscreen it might be difficult to reattach.


----------



## VJP (Dec 8, 2010)

I have had one of the round ones. No difference detected.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

What about an external pillar mounted aerial? Something like this:

http://www.autoleads.co.uk/products_pf2_Pillar.htm

Any local car hifi shop should have something similar and be able to fit for you.

JohnW


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Radio*

Hi

I went for an external thing - does what is says on the tin, but not the best cosmetically.

Radio reception and photo

Russell


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wizzo said:


> What about an external pillar mounted aerial? Something like this:
> 
> http://www.autoleads.co.uk/products_pf2_Pillar.htm
> 
> ...


Reception on my Autoquest180 was poor and had a pillar aerial fitted-perfect. Cost by mobile electrician was £40 including aerial.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I fitted one of the cheap stick on ones from fleabay and it improved the reception slightly.

I have now connected it to the status TV aerial, while the van is on my drive the reception is superb, what it will be like when I am driving I don't know.

Frank


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

spykal said:


> Hello Dick
> 
> I had the same problem ..partly solved with one of these :
> 
> ...


That was the one I have used, and it is superb on FM and DAB. Remember to fit it with the "aerial" vertical for best results.

Colin


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

This is absolutely Brilliant, never has let us down.
Comes with a mag mount aerial.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_784513_langId_-1_categoryId_265865

Clive


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

I still have the aerial the original poster illustrated, but it's no longer used as I got fed up with having to re-tune the set. Now wired up to the status aerial, with the extending antenna pulled out a bit. Works great, all over europe as well. I originally thought the booster would have to be powered up, but it works well without. All this at the cost of a bit of co-ax and a couple of connectors.

I must admit to wondering if the £30+ cost was worth it for the stick-on aerial was worth it, but was so fed up with the lousy (technical term :lol signal that I gave it a go. Didn't work for me. Better, but still had to keep on retuning, especially in France. Seemed to need doing every few miles.

If you are not sure, why not just run a cable through the van to see how it works?

All the best, Gary.


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary1944 said:


> I still have the aerial the original poster illustrated, but it's no longer used as I got fed up with having to re-tune the set. Now wired up to the status aerial, with the extending antenna pulled out a bit. Works great, all over europe as well. I originally thought the booster would have to be powered up, but it works well without. All this at the cost of a bit of co-ax and a couple of connectors.
> 
> I must admit to wondering if the £30+ cost was worth it for the stick-on aerial was worth it, but was so fed up with the lousy (technical term :lol signal that I gave it a go. Didn't work for me. Better, but still had to keep on retuning, especially in France. Seemed to need doing every few miles.
> 
> ...


I did the same as you about 18months ago Gary , tried it first with a loose cable then when I found what great results it gave I did a more permanent wiring job , not had a problem since


----------



## crimpleken (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi , Am I reading these posts correctly. If I connect the booster box on the status ariel to the back of the radio with co-ax,i.e. plug it in instead of the current ariel it will improve the reception even when travelling?
Crimpleken


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

crimpleken said:


> Hi , Am I reading these posts correctly. If I connect the booster box on the status ariel to the back of the radio with co-ax,i.e. plug it in instead of the current ariel it will improve the reception even when travelling?
> Crimpleken[/quo
> 
> Thats it in a nutshell , according to the manufacturers of the Status ,you must have the one with the chrome telescopic arms .
> Yes my reception is great were ever I have been ,on the move or stationary


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Quite agree Baza, in fact you might have been the one to make me try using the Status Aerial. If so, many thanks. It solved a problem that the manufacturers couldn't be bothered to sort!

Gary


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I bought the same one as in your link (Blaupunkt) and I ended up sending it back as I thought it was "too fiddly".

I got a cheap one off ebay (like in Spykal` link), and it was easy enough and works surprisingly well (it's not perfect but compared to how I was without it, it is a 500% improvement).


----------

